# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  إنــه القـــرآن !

## أم أروى المكية

لو علم الناس ما في قراءة القرآن بالتدبر لاشتغلوا بها عن كل ما سواها !!

 قال ابن القيم في" مفتاح دار السعادة " 1/ 187 :
وبالجملة فلا شيء أنفع للقلب من قراءة القرآن بالتدبر والتفكر فإنه جامع لجميع منازل السائرين وأحوال العاملين ومقامات العارفين وهو الذي يورث المحبة والشوق والخوف والرجاء والانابة والتوكل والرضا والتفويض والشكر والصبر وسائر الأحوال التي بها حياة القلب وكماله ، وكذلك يزجر عن جميع الصفات والافعال المذمومة والتي بها فساد القلب وهلاكه ، فلو علم الناس ما في قراءة القرآن بالتدبر لاشتغلوا بها عن كل ما سواها ، فإذا قرأه بتفكر حتى مر بآية وهو محتاجا إليها في شفاء قلبه كررها ولو مائة مرة ولو ليلة فقراءة آية بتفكر وتفهم خير من قراءة ختمة بغير تدبر وتفهم وأنفع للقلب وأدعى إلى حصول الايمان وذوق حلاوة القرآن وهذه كانت عادة السلف يردد احدهم الاية إلى الصباح وقد ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم انه قام بآية يرددها حتى الصباح وهي قوله إن تعذبهم فإنهم عبادك وان تغفر لهم فإنك أنت العزيز الحكيم فقراءة القرآن بالتفكر هي اصل صلاح القلب ولهذا قال ابن مسعود : لاتهذوا القرآن هذا الشعر ولا تنثروه نثر الدقل وقفوا عند عجائبه وحركوا به القلوب لا يكن همّ أحدكم آخر السورة . وروى أبو أيوب عن أبي جمرة قال : قلت لابن عباس : إني سريع القراءة إني أقرأ القرآن في ثلاث قال : لان اقرأ سورة من القرآن في ليلة فأتدبرها وأرتلها احب الي من ان اقرأ القرآن كما تقرأ .
والتفكر في القرآن نوعان : تفكر فيه ليقع على مراد الرب تعالى منه ، وتفكر في معاني ما دعا عباده إلى التفكر فيه ، فالأول تفكر في الدليل القرآني ، والثاني تفكر في الدليل العياني ، الأول تفكر في آياته المسموعة ، والثاني تفكر في آياته المشهودة ، ولهذا أنزل الله القرآن ليتدبر ويتفكر فيه ويعمل به لا لمجرد تلاوته مع الاعراض عنه قال الحسن البصري  : أنزل القرآن ليعمل به فاتخذوا تلاوته عملا .أهـــ

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*اللهم اجعل القرآن العظيم ربيع قلوبنا، ونور صدورنا، وجلاء أحزاننا، وذهاب همومنا وغمومنا،* *اللهم أعنا على ذكرك، وشكرك، وحسن عبادتك،، يا أرحم الراحمين.*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

اللهم آمين ... اللهم اجعل القرآن العظيم أنيساً لنا في قبورنا وشفيعاً لنا يوم القيامة .
جُزيت خيراً على المشاركة أخيتي أم علي وجعل هذا العمل خالصاً لوجهه وفي ميزان حسناتنا جميعاً .

----------

